# Precision Mathews PM1340GT Review



## zmotorsports (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey guys, I was asked to do a video review of the Precision Mathews PM1340GT Taiwanese Gunsmithing lathe so here it is as promised.

Go easy on me as I am a complete novice at making videos.  Thankfully my son is great at editing and removed some of my screwups.:whistle:

There is one section in the video about three-quarters of the way through where I am referencing the threading dial.  I mentioned when cutting even threads and using numbers 1-4.  This is incorrect, it is actually when cutting ODD number of threads.  Sorry about the confusion, I may have been a little nervous talking on video.

If anyone has any specific questions or comments, please don't hesitate to ask and I can try to answer them.

Keep in mind I am not trying to sell this lathe, I have no affiliation to Quality Machine Tools/Precision Mathews.  I am merely responding to requests about the lathe and trying to put together as honest review as possible because there is not really anything out there on videos referencing this lathe.

Mike.

Here is a link to the video.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KNbbEoJf1TI


----------



## calstar (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice video, thanks for posting.  Brian


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Brian, I appreciate that.

I was beginning to wonder if it was worth doing due to lack of response.  I had a few people ask me to make a video after announcing that I ordered this lathe but no responses after posting it up other than yours.

Mike.


----------



## richl (Aug 25, 2014)

You did a nice job on the videos Mike,  while i am not interested in the pm1340gt, i have been looking into the pm1440hd and the pm1640hd, each are made in china. From brief discussions with rayc, the fit and finish is of siilar quality, so its good to see what pm is offering in different price points and what you can be expected. I. Have seen many videos on the more affordable hobby machines they offer, and just a few "wow" type videos of higher end machines cutting. Your video is a nice mix of features you find important as well as a good run through of the features of the machine. Well done!
Thanks
Rich


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 25, 2014)

Mike,
i think it was worth doing and the video was good quality. I was waiting for your mill to arrive and then I'll ping you and swing by for a personal look see. Don't worry, I'll be sure to bring a bucket to catch my drool. ) One thing I noticed, that machine is way too pretty.

 Dave


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 25, 2014)

richl said:


> You did a nice job on the videos Mike,  while i am not interested in the pm1340gt, i have been looking into the pm1440hd and the pm1640hd, each are made in china. From brief discussions with rayc, the fit and finish is of siilar quality, so its good to see what pm is offering in different price points and what you can be expected. I. Have seen many videos on the more affordable hobby machines they offer, and just a few "wow" type videos of higher end machines cutting. Your video is a nice mix of features you find important as well as a good run through of the features of the machine. Well done!
> Thanks
> Rich



Thanks Rich, I appreciate that.  I tried to throw out points that I thought were important or what I would want to see.  These were my first two videos, EVER, so I was also pretty nervous.




dave2176 said:


> Mike,
> i think it was worth doing and the video was good quality. I was waiting for your mill to arrive and then I'll ping you and swing by for a personal look see. Don't worry, I'll be sure to bring a bucket to catch my drool. ) One thing I noticed, that machine is way too pretty.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave.  Give me a shout and you are welcome to stop by any time.  Thanks again for offering to let me mill my "T" for my QCTP, that meant a lot.  For the time being, I re-threaded the "T" that came with the lathe to accept the threaded stud for the Dorian.  I will machine the piece that came with the Dorian once I get my mill as the steel appears to be much better quality.

I did receive an email on Friday stating my mill is in transit, finally, and should be here end of the week, first of next week.

I will throw up pics of it when it arrives.

Mike.


----------



## drs23 (Aug 25, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks Rich, I appreciate that.  I tried to throw out points that I thought were important or what I would want to see.  These were my first two videos, EVER, so I was also pretty nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I had commented on the videos you did. I think you did a fine job. Much better than many on YouTube. Thanks for posting them.

To the bolded. I can't wait to see this guy arrive and what you have planned for* it.*


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 25, 2014)

drs23 said:


> I thought I had commented on the videos you did. I think you did a fine job. Much better than many on YouTube. Thanks for posting them.
> 
> To the bolded. I can't wait to see this guy arrive and what you have planned for* it.*



Thanks Dale, probably not too awfully much planned for it other than use the snot out of it.

Mike.


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 25, 2014)

Excellent video for a rookie! Good work by your son and yourself. The stumble in the threading dial area was likely an issue as you are used to the other way and having to discribe the PM was against your nature as they say. Only one real critical item. When you had your cover off and pointing out the belt, gear train and the wiring that you installed, the power was ON. Yes I know that you were the only one in front of the machine but when you take another video, just be aware of the power on/off. Accidents can happen at the worst time in life. Been there done that.
Pierre


----------



## ricsmall (Aug 26, 2014)

Great video and great machine mike! If I ever get an itch (or the $$) to upgrade from the PM1236, the 1340GT will be the machine. Need a mill first tho. Thanks for the vid

richard


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks guys for the feedback and compliments, I really appreciate it.

Mike.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 26, 2014)

Mike, Just watched the complete vid.  Thanks for an outstanding video and you pointing out the few flaws you found,  I agree that those little paint dabs are maddening when the rest of the machine is so nice.  The belt issue was easily solved with a better quality belt too which seems to be an across the board issue for China and Taiwan.  My 9X had the same issue and I replaced the belt with a better one soon after it's arrival.  The threading dial was also a very good catch too.  A newb like me would have messed up a piece if you had not demonstrated the issue so I could understand.  Thanks for such a great vid!!!

Bob


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 26, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> Mike, Just watched the complete vid.  Thanks for an outstanding video and you pointing out the few flaws you found,  I agree that those little paint dabs are maddening when the rest of the machine is so nice.  The belt issue was easily solved with a better quality belt too which seems to be an across the board issue for China and Taiwan.  My 9X had the same issue and I replaced the belt with a better one soon after it's arrival.  The threading dial was also a very good catch too.  A newb like me would have messed up a piece if you had not demonstrated the issue so I could understand.  Thanks for such a great vid!!!
> 
> Bob



Thanks Bob, I appreciate that.

Mike.


----------



## vertcnc (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice video, makes me contemplate ordering one now.

Thanks


----------



## mgalusha (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nicely done. I thought about something similar with my PM lathe. I did a little one on the change gears but not a review.


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback.

Mike.


----------



## Plinker (Aug 27, 2014)

Great job on the video MIke, you can tell you put some effort into it.

Steve


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 27, 2014)

Plinker said:


> Great job on the video MIke, you can tell you put some effort into it.
> 
> Steve



Thanks Steve.  I don't know how much effort I put in to it though, I was pretty much just nervously rambling.:bitingnails:

Mike.


----------



## Plinker (Aug 27, 2014)

It may have been "nervous rambling" as you called it, but I don't know very much about lathes yet and I learned quite a bit about the 1340 lathe and VFDs.  Again nice job!!

Steve


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks Steve.

Mike.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 3, 2014)

This was a great review. To put this in perspective, I have had my PM-1340GT for almost 2 years and I have learned more from this thread and your review than I have anywhere previously. I've already mounted and wired in the light to the control box as you indicated, replaced the belt which was toast after little use and plan on adding the carriage stop t-handle. I really wish I would have ordered the 3 phase so I could add the VFD. It probably would have made any future CNC conversion easier and cheaper. I use it mainly for hobby gunsmithing. I've already made an outboard spider for it and a coolant pump is in progress. I'm trying to make somewhat of a closed loop system so it can pressure feed cutting oil while chambering barrels. Any suggestions for what to put on the ways and chucks during extended idle time? Mine is in the garage so humidity is pretty high. I've been just hitting it with WD-40 if I notice rust.


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 3, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> I really wish I would have ordered the 3 phase so I could add the VFD.


Its not a one time chance.  You can buy a motor and VFD from just about anywhere and add it, but you just have to be clever with the control wiring (since rather than switch contractors on or off, you need to tell the vfd to change directions or stop). 

Buying after the fact means you can buy a quality balder or lesson motor. Its on my list for my lathe, but the electronics enclosure definite requires some thinking of how to implement it.



Skyfall said:


> Any suggestions for what to put on the ways and chucks during extended idle time? Mine is in the garage so humidity is pretty high.


I generally wipe mine down with way oil (vactra) after use.  I am not convinced that WD40 is good for anything.

I suggest you get a 50-70 pint dehumidifier and run it for 20-30 minutes a day.  It will take a gallon or two out of the air in that time period.  Well worth the $150-180.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 3, 2014)

I wouldn't trust WD40 to protect my machines from rust either. I do use WD40 on my lathe but only for clean up on the painted surfaces. I oil with Vactra after use & use HTC covers on them if I won't use them for a few days to protect from dust setting on the oiled surfaces.


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 3, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> I've been just hitting it with WD-40 if I notice rust.



That's too late.  You need to apply it every day if you expect it to prevent rust.  As far as I know it's just light oil in a kerosene carrier.


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 3, 2014)

I agree with what others have already said, just wipe a thin layer of way oil on the bare metal surfaces.  WD-40 won't cut it as far as rust prevention.

Mike.


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 4, 2014)

WD-40 is a solvent, not a protectant.  I personally use ATF on my machines.  ATF leaves a thin oil film and also cleans the metal.  I use it on cylinder bores too.

Here's a bore washed, blown dry, sprayed with WD-40 and wiped with a white towel sprayed with WD-40:






Same bore, wiped with ATF:







> Its not a one time chance.  You can buy a motor and VFD from just about  anywhere and add it, but you just have to be clever with the control  wiring (since rather than switch contractors on or off, you need to tell  the vfd to change directions or stop).



Yes, the first thing to note about using a 3 phase + VFD is that the drive has to control the motor directly.  It can't feed "3 phase power" to the machine.  On my G0519 mill I basically gutted the control box of everything but the buttons.  I had to change the E-stop switch because it was backwards of what the VFD required for an input. The good thing is that you hit the E-stop and the spindle stops in .2 seconds.  Better than a foot brake IMHO.


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't see that your photos demonstrate anything except that ATF has dye in it and WD40 is colorless.  WD40 is a solvent (kerosene, more or less) with a bit of light oil in it.  The idea is that the solvent will carry the oil into very small spaces where it will provide some lubricating action after the solvent evaporates, making it easier to disassemble stuck parts.  Spray it on a metal surface and the solvent evaporates, leaving a very thin film of the oil.  However, the oil is very light and so evaporates in  day or so.  It's only useful as a protectant if you apply it at least once a day.  Acetone with a few drops of oil works better for getting things apart but is less convenient.


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 4, 2014)

The gray stains on the wipe are from metal in the bore that hot water/scrub brush and WD-40 wash/wipe did not remove.  The ATF lifts metal out of the valleys in the bore left after honing.  I like to get as much metal out as possible.  I also use it to clean the head and block decks before drying with air and solvent.  When I get ready to final assemble and engine, the machine surfaces need to be lick-able, literally.


----------



## borris (Sep 4, 2014)

Outstanding job on the video.  I own a PM1340GT lathe and PM932 mill. My machine are in a metal workshop that I heat with propane only when I am working.  To help minimize rust, I have mounted rod dehumidifiers on both machines and keep them covered.  After each use, I spray the metal surfaces with Rustlick 631 (Matt provided a can to me) and cover the machine with a machine cover.  This seems to work well to keep the rust under control. I found that the Rustlick 631 works much better than WD40 to prevent rust.


----------



## catoctin (Sep 4, 2014)

Google around on rust prevention in high humidity areas and the WD40 versus other treatments is discussed in detail.  It's thumbs down on WD40 in most cases.  My woodworking equipment will sometimes lay idle for months depending on busy things are at my day job.  I have used TopCote (now GlideCote) and Boeshield T9 for extended idle time.  I spray a layer on after a good surface cleanup and not wipe it down after application.  Both products have worked well for me but my area is pretty dry.  It appears most folks have the best luck with TopCote in high humidity environments.  It's a lot like cosmoline in that it leaves a waxy film.  You need to give it a wipe down with mineral spirits to bring the equipment back into service.

-Joe


----------



## mksj (Sep 4, 2014)

catoctin said:


> .  I have used TopCote (now GlideCote) and Boeshield T9 for extended idle time.  I spray a layer on after a good surface cleanup and not wipe it down after application.  Both products have worked well for me but my area is pretty dry.  It appears most folks have the best luck with TopCote in high humidity environments.  It's a lot like cosmoline in that it leaves a waxy film.  You need to give it a wipe down with mineral spirits to bring the equipment back into service.
> 
> -Joe


My dad invented Top-Cote along with whole series of lubricant/protectant products for saws, routers and guns (Bore-Cote...) under his company at the time, Sandaro (product lines was bought out by various companies). Also some to be used in military applications for munitions and arms. Top-Cote was a replacement for nasty cosmoline. You are correct if I recall correctly, it is uses both wax and Teflon in a solvent. Top-Cote worked much better to prevent rust, in particular in high salt/humidity environments, and much easier to remove. I often use it on top of my mill or table saw when not in use. Also for metal tools, that I stick away.


----------



## Pman (Feb 26, 2018)

zmotorsports said:


> Hey guys, I was asked to do a video review of the Precision Mathews PM1340GT Taiwanese Gunsmithing lathe so here it is as promised.
> 
> Go easy on me as I am a complete novice at making videos.  Thankfully my son is great at editing and removed some of my screwups.:whistle:
> 
> ...


You did a great job! An yes the thread dial left me scratching by head. Your video got me to join the forum because of the vfd drive. Very nice!
Being three years since this video do you still like the lathe? I am looking to buy it. That is how I found your review.
I have enjoyed your other video's as well.
The info on this forum is awesome.


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 2, 2018)

Pman said:


> You did a great job! An yes the thread dial left me scratching by head. Your video got me to join the forum because of the vfd drive. Very nice!
> Being three years since this video do you still like the lathe? I am looking to buy it. That is how I found your review.
> I have enjoyed your other video's as well.
> The info on this forum is awesome.



Thank you very much.

Yes, I am still very happy with the lathe and would purchase it again.  It has done everything I have asked of it and is a pleasure to run.

Good luck on your purchase and I hope you enjoy it.  Matt is great to work with.

Mike


----------



## ddickey (Mar 9, 2018)

Can you reverse the feeds on this lathe?


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 9, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Can you reverse the feeds on this lathe?



Yes. The knob is on the headstock.


----------

